# Feedback for the latest WIP.



## Vincent Jaeger (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey all of you music people!
I'm currently working on a beat I have done and this is what I got so far.
What are your thoughts about it?
Constructive Feedback is always appreciated.

http://soundcloud.com/vintage-jagermeister/cyanide

Regards, Vj


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 2, 2012)

It seems pretty repetitive and predictable, and there isn't really much of a melody going on. Try a different structure rather than having 8 bars then a change, 8 bars then a change, 8 bars then a change, ect. The synths also seem really dry and weak. Are they presets? If so, then I would highly recommend trying to make your own sounds. If they already are your own sounds, then I would try beefing them up a bit.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Oct 2, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> It seems pretty repetitive and predictable, and there isn't really much of a melody going on. Try a different structure rather than having 8 bars then a change, 8 bars then a change, 8 bars then a change, ect. The synths also seem really dry and weak. Are they presets? If so, then I would highly recommend trying to make your own sounds. If they already are your own sounds, then I would try beefing them up a bit.



So far they are presets, though I am currently experimenting around custom sounds now as we speak.
And aye, the 8 bar change is what has been used. I'll keep your feedback in mind though, Thanks c:


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 2, 2012)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> So far they are presets, though I am currently experimenting around custom sounds now as we speak.


I think it might be a good idea just to try and beef up those presets too. They work well with the song, but they're just very lacking.


----------

